# iPod grillé ?!!!!!



## Garulfo (20 Mai 2003)

J'ai un sérieux problème avec mon iPod 15 Go reçu vendredi dernier.
En fait, je suis parti en début d'après-midi en mettant l'iPod sur le dock relié à mon iMac. J'ai mis l'ordi en suspension d'activité mais l'iPod était toujours actif en charge.
En rentrant ce soir, l'ipod était chargé entièrement. je décide de l'éjecter et de le prendre en main. Il était un p'tit peu chaud. Et maintenant l'écran présente lorsque l'on regarde en relief un arc de cercle sur le dessus d'environ 2 cm de diamètre de couleur style arc en ciel foncé, dans le bas de l'écran, des marques de la même couleur.
Et maintenant, il ne veut plus démarrer. J'ai l'impression qu'il a grillé !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Qu'en pensez-vous ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mai 2003)

As-tu fait un reset (menu plus play 5 secondes) ?
J'ai du faire deux fois la manoeuvre depuis que j'ai le mien mais après, ça roule.
Pour tes taches je peux pas t'aider.


----------



## Garulfo (20 Mai 2003)

Merci ça marche !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le seul hic se sont les marques sur l'écran, je ne les avais pas remarquées auparavant !

Est-ce que quand vous regardez l'écran en relief, vous avez des marques ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Arthemus (20 Mai 2003)

J'ai mon mien aussi depuis vendredi (ils sont peut être freres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et je ne vois aucune trace. J'ai bien regardé, de coté et en le prenant dans tous les sens.

Pour la chaleur ça doit être normal.

Si ça t'empèche de dormir (et je comprendrai que oui !) essaye de faire jouer ta garantie. Je crois que tu es allé à la fnac ? Ca ne devrai pas poser de problème je pense.


----------



## Garulfo (20 Mai 2003)

En fait maintenant je ne vois plus rien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il faut dire que je rentre du boulot et il est tard ! Mais demain comme je suis en repos, je regarde ça de plus près et je le ramène si il faut !
En fait les traces apparaissent avec la lumière "solaire". Peut-être normal !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Garulfo (20 Mai 2003)

P'tite question sans importance pour vous mais qui en a pour moi !!! J'aimerais savoir si le rétroéclairage de vos écran est vraiment bleu comme sur la boiboîte ou bien est-ce qu'il tire sur le blanc-gris ?!

@+


----------



## Arthemus (20 Mai 2003)

Je pourrais te répondre mais je suis daltonien, alors ma réponse est peu fiable


----------



## Onra (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Garulfo:</font><hr /> * En fait maintenant je ne vois plus rien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il faut dire que je rentre du boulot et il est tard ! Mais demain comme je suis en repos, je regarde ça de plus près et je le ramène si il faut !
En fait les traces apparaissent avec la lumière "solaire". Peut-être normal !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+   * 

[/QUOTE]

En tant que vieux iPoduser je peux te répondre à cette question. Mon zouli petit iPod a fêté ses 16 mois il y a deux semaines et il se porte comme un charme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'irrisation de l'écran est un phénomène très connu des iPodusers. Il apparait plus ou moins après quelques recharges de l'iPod. Mon iPod en a aussi. On les vois essentiellement en regardant de biais et sous un certain éclairage. Lorsqu'il est trop important c'est pris en compte dans la garantie.

Un autre phénomène qui peut être combiné est l'assombrissement de l'écran. Ce phénomène se produit lors de la recharge de l'iPod. La batterie chauffe pas mal et l'écran LCD n'apprécie pas trop. En général l'écran retrouve sa clareté après refroidissement.

Seulement il y a quelque cas ou l'écran est resté sombre, après recharge de l'iPod laissé dans une housse. La housse ne permettant pas d'évacuer la chaleur.

Voilà... tu trouveras plein de post sur le sujet sur les différents site spécialisé en iPod.


Bienvenue chez les iPodusers


----------



## goumie (20 Mai 2003)

Salut,

Je te confirrme que l'irisation de l'écran est tout à fait normale
(peut être pas jolie ou souhaitée, mais normale), et survient quand
le popod est tiède ou chaud. 
Quant au rétro éclairage, celui de l'écran tire en effet vers le gris (un écran en millions de couleurs n'aurait pas amoindri la beauté du Pod...),
et celui des boutons est franchement laid !


----------



## Garulfo (20 Mai 2003)

Merci pour vos réponses, ça me rassure fortement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avias peur que mon iPod est pris un j'ton dans le figure après 3 jours d'utilisation ! Etant donné que j'ai la poisse pour le matériel neuf ! Je me suis dit ça y'est encore un retour !

@+


----------

